# Finnex Vs Fluval LED?



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

Should I get a finnex Planted +24/7 or a fluval FRESH & PLANT 2.0 FULL SPECTRUM PERFORMANCE LED?


----------



## jaekwong (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm using the finnex planted+ 24/7 and so far so good! heard great things about this.


----------



## alcimedes (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm using a 24/7 in a 30g planted tank, and I've been pretty happy with it.

However, for plant growth from an LED, you might want to also check out what they have at BuildMyLED. Their black friday spectrum (called dutch now?) has been working wonders on our office 125g planted tank.

If I were to compare the two, I'd say I've had better growth with the BML fixture.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

sohankpatel said:


> Should I get a finnex Planted +24/7 or a fluval FRESH & PLANT 2.0 FULL SPECTRUM PERFORMANCE LED?


fluval uses low K whites as well as high k. I really like their concepts..

But until I see this and what it does:


> Fluval Fresh & Plant 2.0 Full Spectrum LED Aquarium Lighting System can be controlled with Fluval WiFi Controller (sold separately), where you can customize the light intensity and light duration from your mobile device.


I'm not recommending it against a 24/7


----------

